# Winter prep



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok then guys and gals now the W word has been mentioned, when will you be doing your winter prep and what are you planning on doing? Most importantly what LSP will you be choosing? :doublesho


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

2wks time for me.

Full decon then coating with Nasiol ZR53 that I got from Erdum via his Amazon offer.

Car need to be off the road for 2 days unfortunately as it needs to cure, so I intend to do it thru the week when the Mrs can get a lif to work and back.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I won't be doing my winter prep until October when I'll be applying the trusted Colinite 476


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> 2wks time for me.
> 
> Full decon then coating with Nasiol ZR53 that I got from Erdum via his Amazon offer.
> 
> Car need to be off the road for 2 days unfortunately as it needs to cure, so I intend to do it thru the week when the Mrs can get a lif to work and back.


You must have plums like space hoppers?

'You'll have to get a lift to work for 2 days love/get the bus/walk as I'll be cleaning the car.'

Don't say it when she's doing the washing up or it'll be like a scene from a Greek wedding! :lol:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll be waiting for Obsession Wax Icon to land and either use it on its own or place it in against the competition like last year with Sheild of Dreams prototype. Think Hufty or Dave(Camerashy) might be planning something similar aswell. :thumb:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Possibly thinking of BH DSW topped with M&K Winter Show Car, probably towards the end of Oct!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm thinking end of October ish, just not sure what LSP to put down, past couple of winter I've gone with the trusty soft99 fusso dark, but fancy something different and heard very good things about colli 476 & 845, BH DSW is my other thought


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Used some AG HD wax last year over winter time and with the Aqua wax top up as drying aid on washing, held up very well and was still working well into the early months of the year.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Infinity wax glass canopy for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

already did mine lewis as you probably know  1 layer of each blackfire gep+afpp+black ice, wheels 2 layers of raceglaze nano wheel seal glass sealant topped up every wash with adams glass boost


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine will be end of Sept or early Oct depending on other commitments 

Not sure on LSP yet, but I'm torn between using the Glare System all the way through and using the Pro at the end as the sealant or weather I wanna go down the TAC System Shine route...



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Think Wowo Contact 121 will be getting to stretch its legs this winter 

That or Sonax PNS or NPT.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I'm thinking end of October ish, just not sure what LSP to put down, past couple of winter I've gone with the trusty soft99 fusso dark, but fancy something different and heard very good things about colli 476 & 845, BH DSW is my other thought


Trust me Lewis, I use Colinite 476 for winter, been using it for the past four years and it's very durable, it won't give your car that wet look gloss but who cares when the weather is so poor and cold, the last thing on my mind is the car looking good in the winter as it's almost impossible, your car is clean today and filthy tomorrow.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not sure what too use myself this winter. Fancy a new wax to try

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

God only knows, in the process of looking for a new car now so hopefully should find one in the next week or so. Only problem is I'm up against a ticking clock in the form of my unborn baby who is due on the 27th! Hopfully get it done before hes born because I doubt I'll find time this side of Christmas! 

Sutty


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> God only knows, in the process of looking for a new car now so hopefully should find one in the next week or so. Only problem is I'm up against a ticking clock in the form of my unborn baby who is due on the 27th! Hopfully get it done before hes born because I doubt I'll find time this side of Christmas!
> 
> Sutty


Congratulations on your fourth coming baby boy suttty


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Probably wait till Dave (Moët 1974) has finished with his icon wax so I can use it after him:lol: 

2 layers of DSW will do me :thumb: simple.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I won't be doing my winter prep until October when I'll be applying the trusted Colinite 476


I've just bought some of that for this reason. But I've been seeing a lot of people say it's best to put srp underneath? Is that right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

It's 476 for me next month 2 coats, at least 24 hours between. Been doing it for years and always love how easy it is to wash when needed afterwards.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Congratulations on your fourth coming baby boy suttty


Thankyou very much!

Sutty


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Peter77 said:


> Infinity wax glass canopy for me
> 
> For the price this can be often obtained it is a worthy choice. Very easy to apply. Curing time isn't too long even in tricky conditions and it removes very easily. Gloss levels are slightly above average but the water behaviour is excellent and you can expect durability of 4-5 months in my experience. Ticks a lot of boxes. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

On my daily I'm running panel tests of various ceramic waxes. On the Merc I'm not sure probably go obsession Itus again love that stuff even in summer. I've got some coatings to try as well and a couple of winter type waxes I've not used yet zymol titanium and bouncers fortify so one of these will get a run out on the missus car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Machine polish re coating the car this month..


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I've just coated both of ours in the last week. I intend to do my parents cars in the next week or two. They'll probably be getting coated too.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Over the weekend, I machined my 3 series. The paintwork was actually in good shape, probably down to BMW rock hard paint. I used Detailing Kingdom NK Finale on a microfibre finishing pad. I applied Fusso Coat to the paintwork, nasiol glasscoat to the glass. The winter wheels will be coated with ZR53 over the next week, ready to be fitted, after which the summer wheels will be treated the same when they're off. 

Just need to find time to do Mrs Cooks' DS3 and my wee work Focus. 

I'll pop up a wee pic of the BM later. 

Cooks


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I've just given mine a single stage freshen up, used divergence and velocity, that will be me now until next year, I'll just keep topping up with velocity. Plus I have QDX, feynlab detailer as top ups aswell. My glass is still wearing dodo juice supernatural and wheels still have c5 with top ups of c2


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

wayne451 said:


> You must have plums like space hoppers?
> 
> 'You'll have to get a lift to work for 2 days love/get the bus/walk as I'll be cleaning the car.'
> 
> Don't say it when she's doing the washing up or it'll be like a scene from a Greek wedding! :lol:


Ha ha. 
The perks of driving a BG business use only car!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

End of October prep for me and using Britemax Vantage again.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I usually do mine in the October holidays.
Car is currently wearing 2 coats of Obsession Evolution Rose` edition, and to me it still looks stunning.
Can i just put 2 coats of Obsession Itus on top or do i really have to strip it all back and remove the summer wax.
Would this be seen as being lazy.

Alan


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bigalc said:


> I usually do mine in the October holidays.
> Car is currently wearing 2 coats of Obsession Evolution Rose` edition, and to me it still looks stunning.
> Can i just put 2 coats of Obsession Itus on top or do i really have to strip it all back and remove the summer wax.
> Would this be seen as being lazy.
> ...


I would strip it all back, you want the most protective coat to bond to the paint  if you still want a bit of bling I'm sure topping up with evo rose won't do any harm


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I would strip it all back, you want the most protective coat to bond to the paint  if you still want a bit of bling I'm sure topping up with evo rose won't do any harm


Very good point :thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

im planning to try and get wifes car done with a single step machine and probably a couple coats of obsession phantom

Then later this month/early oct for mine with the same lsp 

I will then add autoglanz hydreseal into my maintenance washes through the winter


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Trust me Lewis, I use Colinite 476 for winter, been using it for the past four years and it's very durable, it won't give your car that wet look gloss but who cares when the weather is so poor and cold, the last thing on my mind is the car looking good in the winter as it's almost impossible, your car is clean today and filthy tomorrow.


Fusso and DSW are more durable I find, with Fusso the most out of the 3.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

roscopervis said:


> Fusso and DSW are more durable I find, with Fusso the most out of the 3.


I find Colinte will easily last out 6 months before it starts to run out of puff. not used Fusso or DSW so I can't comment.


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm going to do mine in early October! Going to try FK1000p I think - 2 layers. Just sealed my wheels in C5. Going to do the Mrs' wheels in Raceglaze Nano sealant. All glass is already done with H2Go.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've decided that mine is getting the Glare go over with 2 coats of Pro+ 
Glass I'll over again and give some nanolex ultra 
Wheels I probably won't bother with cos I hate them with a passion and they're not worth wasting my time and product on 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of mine, as promised, polished with Detailing Kingdom NK Finale, and wearing Soft 99 Fusso Coat

Sorry guys - pics were appearing too large when using tapatalk, so I've deleted them instead of ruining the thread. 

Cooks


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Must have used the whole pot of fusso on that one lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ah234 said:


> Must have used the whole pot of fusso on that one lol


Ach flip. Using Tapatalk - are the pics too big?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I would strip it all back, you want the most protective coat to bond to the paint  if you still want a bit of bling I'm sure topping up with evo rose won't do any harm


Itus I think is a top wax with a great finish you wouldn't know it was designed with durability in mind.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Ach flip. Using Tapatalk - are the pics too big?


Jut a little lol


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

Before this winter I hope to give my motor a 1 step with s20 black on a purple spider pad and finish it two coats of obsession wax icon.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Winter alloys for the daily are already coated with Nanolex Si3D, I had some left over that was in danger of going off so ideal opportunity 6 or more weeks ago to use what i had up.










Need winter tyres when the offers start in a few weeks time. Paintwork will get 2 coats of FK1000p as its durable for daily use in winter and cuts down the weekly wash time.

The summer toy will have the tyre pressures increased, fresh screenwash, a coat of Zymol Ital and then be hooked up to the CTEK battery maintainer.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking at the end of October, all summer protection will remain and a further two coats of FK1000p, this will see me through to April no problem.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thinking of using Klasse twins for my winter prep


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Full decon end of October for me also followed by coat of M&K Pure, M&K Fortitude & M&K Winter Show Car. The GF's car will get M&K Pure & 2x M&K Deutsche :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Here is a good question FK1000p or Fusso?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

J306TD said:


> Here is a good question FK1000p or Fusso?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Good question. I was actually tempted by FK 1000p this year, but decided to go with Fusso because I just love it!

Cooks


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Having not done a summer prep due to the winter fusso still going strong, I decided to do my winter prep last Sunday. Went for amigo with auto allure selixia over the top. Lovely beading.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Good question. I was actually tempted by FK 1000p this year, but decided to go with Fusso because I just love it!
> 
> Cooks


I already have FK1000p but tempted by Fusso as I have never tried it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm debating between DSW, FK1000p, colli 476 or 845


Just thinking about it I've just realised I've got a full pot of OW dynasty I've yet to try! I only really need it to last 4/5 months, do we think 2 coats of dynasty will get me through winter? I guess with top up of BSD every other wash it should be easily achievable?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

J306TD said:


> I already have FK1000p but tempted by Fusso as I have never tried it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Excellent gloss and unbelievable water behaviour. I love the stuff.

Cooks


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I'm debating between DSW, FK1000p, colli 476 or 845
> 
> Just thinking about it I've just realised I've got a full pot of OW dynasty I've yet to try! I only really need it to last 4/5 months, do we think 2 coats of dynasty will get me through winter? I guess with top up of BSD every other wash it should be easily achievable?


Same here (2 sample pots anyway!). Was just looking up the best way to prep for Dynasty yesterday. A search found that using Lime Prime, then IPA or equivalent, then apply Dynasty. Don't know whether 2 coats are necessary but I might apply 2 anyway just to use it up really! Going to keep it topped up with Wax Planet Expression SiO2 QD.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I'm debating between DSW, FK1000p, colli 476 or 845
> 
> Just thinking about it I've just realised I've got a full pot of OW dynasty I've yet to try! I only really need it to last 4/5 months, do we think 2 coats of dynasty will get me through winter? I guess with top up of BSD every other wash it should be easily achievable?


Lewis can you post a pic of your detailing haul, you could open a shop with it all I'm sure :doublesho


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Lewis can you post a pic of your detailing haul, you could open a shop with it all I'm sure :doublesho


don't say that, I didn't think it was too bad  oh and there's a full storage box of samples out of shot :doublesho


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I'm debating between DSW, FK1000p, colli 476 or 845
> 
> Just thinking about it I've just realised I've got a full pot of OW dynasty I've yet to try! I only really need it to last 4/5 months, do we think 2 coats of dynasty will get me through winter? I guess with top up of BSD every other wash it should be easily achievable?


Do an experiment over winter - see what lasts the best. Test with no top ups to see which lasts the longest, cleans the best etc. Could make for a good write up.

If you top up with BSD every other wash it will last infinitely!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

How would Kiwami hold up compared to Fusso?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> Do an experiment over winter - see what lasts the best. Test with no top ups to see which lasts the longest, cleans the best etc. Could make for a good write up.
> 
> If you top up with BSD every other wash it will last infinitely!


Could split the bonnet up couldn't I? :doublesho I don't need to buy any more wax that's the trouble haha! Only waxes i currently hold that I think cold last winter are fusso, dynasty and angelwax but it'd be a shame not to use the dynasty so probably will do 2 coats of that on all 3 cars


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

A good wash and top up with Ceramic Pro Sport for my daily.
I coated my car a few months ago (for ease - I don't get to wash my own car all that often) so I'll just put a sacrificial layer over the top during the winter.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

with the change in weather, I'm glad I did all three cars over the last couple of weeks! I used Thrice and Toughseal


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> Do an experiment over winter - see what lasts the best. Test with no top ups to see which lasts the longest, cleans the best etc. Could make for a good write up.
> 
> If you top up with BSD every other wash it will last infinitely!


How about a 50/50 on the car :thumb:


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

J306TD said:


> How would Kiwami hold up compared to Fusso?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Kiwami is more 'showy' and will not last the whole winter. It's fairly durable, but you might have to top up a few times before Spring. 
Fusso 12 will easily last all winter.

A lot of people also praise the gloss of Fusso 12, but Kiwami really does look nicer.

For the best of both worlds, people like to apply Fusso 12, wait 24 hours, then apply Kiwami or something else showy


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Right, I'm going to try this again. My car after a light polishing with Dk Finale on an MF pad, then Fusso Coat.

Hopefully this image works now.

Cooks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got the German auto fest to go to on Sunday and with all this sunshine and showers there's no way I'll be able to wash the car so I guess my car will be going in a dirty state.


----------

